# hGH without Insulin



## pklaswugjjwm (Mar 5, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Anyone here have experience with GH WITHOUT the use of insulin. Most the guys around my neck of the woods have only used it with slin.....they swear by it and say you can't gain/benifit from GH without slin.[/FONT]


----------



## hypno (Mar 6, 2012)

I am no expert but hgh is prescribed by doctors w/o slin. I have read a lot and it seems to me that w/o slin hgh still works darn good. It of course depends on your goals. 

For gaining mass and strength I would say the added benefit of slin is quite noticeable. 

For the effects of hgh, fat loss, feeling younger, better looking skin etc... I think hgh by itself is very good.


----------



## charley (Mar 6, 2012)

Growth Hormone 101

Growth hormone, also called somatotropin, is a protein hormone  consisting of roughly 190 amino acids (I think) and is produced in the  anterior pituitary by cells called, conveniently enough, somatotrophs.  Obviously, it is an important hormone in regulating growth and  metabolism. 
GH has both direct and indirect effects on growth and metabolism. 

Direct effetcs: It binds to receptors on the surface of adipocytes (or  fat cells) and causes the break down of their triglycerides and prevents  those bastards from uptaking lipids floating in the blood stream. 

Indirect effects: It stimulates the release of insulin-like growth  factor-1 (IGF-1) from the liver (and other tissues) which then has a  positive impact on growth. 
IGF-1 stimulates bone growth as well as amino acid uptake and protein synthesis. 

GH also moderates blood glucose levels. It interferes with insulin's  ability to uptake glucose in tissues. Supplementing GH causes secretion  of insulin and can cause hyperinsulinemia. 

GH secretion is stimulated by Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH  which is produced by the hypothalamus) and is inhibited by somatostatin  (SS) which is produced by the hypothalamus as well and by other tissues.  
IGF-1 also acts ina negative feedback loop to inhibit production of  GHRH, and GH itself, but stimulates the release of SS. Oh, and GH also  inhibits the release of GHRH. 
It's due to these feedback loops that the body has surges of GH  throughout the day. The most noteable surge occurs within the first 2-3  hours that one enters into a deep sleep.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 6, 2012)

Unless you are experienced and know WTF you are doing, stay away from insulin....


...that is all I am going to say about that.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 7, 2012)

You will still gain without Slin but Slin gh go hand and hand.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 7, 2012)

Slin is most anabolic you can get


----------

